
Show HN: Whiteborb – Free shared whiteboard built on Fabric.js and Socket.io - whiteborb
https://www.whiteborb.com
======
aaronedam
Looking good. Google cache shows that it was open source. Are you going to
make it open source again?

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:M108sV...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:M108sVmpLXwJ:https://github.com/tylerb1+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk)

~~~
whiteborb
Thanks!

Yep :)

[https://github.com/tylerb1/whiteborb-
public](https://github.com/tylerb1/whiteborb-public)

------
andrefuchs
Awesome work! I have a question about it - how can I get in contact with you?

